

Ask HN: Where can  I buy background music for my iOS game - gearoidoc

Looking for some background music for my tech startup sim Hipster CEO.<p>Free is good but happy to pay for premium too. Any help much appreciated!
======
benologist
David Carney [http://www.dvgmusic.com/](http://www.dvgmusic.com/)

John Hughes [http://twune.com/](http://twune.com/)

Symphony of Spectres
[http://www.symphonyofspecters.com/](http://www.symphonyofspecters.com/)

These guys have all worked on my own and some of my friends' games too.

~~~
gearoidoc
Thanks! Do you have a link to your games by any chance?

~~~
benologist
[http://www.kongregate.com/accounts/5minutesoff](http://www.kongregate.com/accounts/5minutesoff)

From memory David worked on Trickochet and Survivosaur, Symphony of Specters
did Kaleid, John worked on Retromash and I think others. I may have details
wrong, it's been a while since I made games.

~~~
gearoidoc
Thanks a bunch, buddy :)

------
jcek
Hey, I am a freelance composer and I'd be willing to make you some
competitively priced custom music. Check out some of my work here:
[https://soundcloud.com/conor-
strejcek/sets/portfolio](https://soundcloud.com/conor-strejcek/sets/portfolio)

------
chrisBob
[http://incompetech.com/music/](http://incompetech.com/music/)

I used this music for my iPad game[1] and was very happy with it.

[1] [http://oceancmotion.com](http://oceancmotion.com)

------
tannerj
I used this site for a corporate video I had to put together. The music/loops
aren't free but they have a decent selection and I was happy with the result.

[http://www.premiumbeat.com/](http://www.premiumbeat.com/)

------
smt88
My friend is a composer and has done work for a bunch of movies and games. If
you give me your email/Twitter/Skype/whatever, I'll send you his contact info.

He work is really good, but it's affordable.

~~~
gearoidoc
Thanks for the reply. Sure my twitter is @modernprogrammr - would love to
check out his stuff.

------
bramgg
AudioJungle[0] probably has what you need. You can find some incredible stuff
for less than $20.

[0] [http://audiojungle.net/](http://audiojungle.net/)

